# User file locations



## Phishfry (Sep 17, 2017)

I was just noticing that /root directory is a hard location but /home is symbolic link to /usr/home.
How-come? 
Why doesn't /root sym link to /usr/root?
Obviously it's the administrator account I just wonder why its under / and not /usr/root.


----------



## ralphbsz (Sep 17, 2017)

Because /usr may very well be on a separate file system, and the root account needs to function even when all other file systems (other than the root file system) are not mounted.

(Side remark: I've never liked the convention that regular users home directories are in /usr, and that /home is just a symlink.  I always fix that on my systems by making /home a really large separate file system.  Like that, there are only two file systems that regular users can scribble on: /tmp and /home.


----------

